# Guess the chain guard



## scooter_trasher (Dec 8, 2015)

Thought you guys might want to play guess the chain guard, Monark, shelby, cwc, wald, notorious copycat  Huffy ?
seen a Monark & Shelby & CWC that are real close,can't really tell by the pic if it's scalloped like a monark,looks close, but since I missed the 11 dollar Schwinn feather , I figured this will fit my rat rod
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bike-Bicycle-Chain-Guard-/161906178255?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&nma=true&si=L0zHh%252FjxDKz%252FKgwcz8h%252FVS21t%252BU%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 8, 2015)

My guess is McCauley. Used on Shelby and a few others. I have a guard like this on my 39 Shelby built Hiawatha.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 8, 2015)

I'll bite , like this one





rollfaster said:


> My guess is McCauley. Used on Shelby and a few others. I have a guard like this on my 39 Shelby built Hiawatha.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 8, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> My guess is McCauley. Used on Shelby and a few others. I have a guard like this on my 39 Shelby built Hiawatha.




You are correct--McCauley guard used on many pre war bikes both painted and chrome. Monark used this almost exclusively on the Five Bar (tank bikes). V/r Shawn


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 8, 2015)

Well that should go together with my Monark springer, like a tweed coat & Hush Puppies


----------

